# Office 2013 Installation Error



## Ssyed0066

Here is my System Info, if it helps. 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2328M CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3983 Mb
Graphics Card: Microsoft Basic Render Driver, 16 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 453091 MB, Free - 381707 MB; D: Total - 23058 MB, Free - 21732 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1854
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Disabled

The Problem:
Office 2013 will refuse to install. I have Office 2010 already installed and I want to upgrade to Office 2013. However, the green installation bar gets to the end, and then it starts going backwards!!! Underneath, instead of 'Installing Microsoft Office 2013', it says 'Setup Failed. Rolling back changes." An error message pops op, 'Office 2013 has encountered an error during setup 'When I click close, another message pops up, Microsoft Setup Bootstrapper has Stopped Working. It is SOO FRUSTURATING. PLEASE HELP!!! I have attached pictures of both error messages.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. Try installing with McAfee disabled
If that fails have you followed this link

2. https://officesetup.getmicrosoftkey.com/

3. Providing you have the means to reinstall office 2010 - in case it goes wrong follow this procedure
If you have multiple versions of Office installed on the system then, uninstall all the versions of Office installed on the system, boot the system in clean boot mode and then try to install Office 2013 Professional Plus program and check:
*Step 1:*
Use the Microsoft Fixit tool to remove the older version of Office installed on the computer from the following article.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971179

*Note*: In case you are using a 64-bit operating system, save the fixit tool on the system and then run it from the saved location.

Ensure you have the disc/download link and the product key to re-install Office.

*Step 2:*
Run the automated troubleshooter from the following article to remove all traces of the new Office installed on the system.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2739501
Once the uninstallation is complete reboot the system
*Note*: If you are using a 64-bit operating system, save the fixit tool on the system and then run it from the saved location.

*Step 3:*
Boot the system in clean boot and then try to install the Office 2013 program and check:
Clean boot is performed to disable all startup programs and 3rd party services on the machine and check if they are conflicting with the Office installation.
Restart the computer in Windows Clean Boot and then try to install Microsoft Office 2013 program. Refer the following article on 'How to restart the computer in Clean Boot':
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135
*Note*: Ensure to restart the system back to Normal mode after installing the Office 2013 program in clean boot.


----------

